# Habe etwas verpennt...



## Pattty (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin 32 Jahre alt und ziemlich neu hier.

Habe seit meiner Ausbildung mit S5 und im späteren Berufsleben viel mit S7 zu tun gehabt, auch Möller und Mitsubishi gehörten zu meinem täglichen Brot.

In S5 bzw. S7 würde ich mich als ziemlich fit bezeichnen aber durch einen beruflichen Wechsel vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mehr mit Hardware (Steuerungsbau) oder mit Vertrieb zu tun. 

Seit einem Jahr bin ich in der Steuerungsabteilung eines mittelständigen  Unternehmens (Maschinenbau), kümmere mich um die Hardware die von Fremdfirmen hergestellt wird. Eine weitere Aufgabe ist die Funktions-Spezifikation von Maschinen  ( Software).

Wir verwenden ausschliesslich Industrie-PCs ( B&R, ELAU).

Deshalb will ich mein eigenes Wissen aufbessern um schon in der Spezifikation die richtigen Gedankengänge dar zu legen.

Jetzt kommt mein Problem:

Ich habe eigentlich sehr wenig Wissen über die Programmierung von IPCs und wollte mich nebenher weiterbilden. Aber wie wird der IPC programmiert? C, C+, C++ oder was es sonst noch alles gibt.....

Entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, aber ich bin einfach zu lange "draussen" :???:


Über Tips würde ich mich freuen 


P.S.: Das wichtigste bei unseren Maschinen ist die Antriebstechnik (Servo)


Gruss

Patty


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Januar 2007)

Pattty schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich sehr wenig Wissen über die Programmierung von IPCs und wollte mich nebenher weiterbilden. Aber wie wird der IPC programmiert? C, C+, C++ oder was es sonst noch alles gibt.....


Das hängt jetzt davon wab, was er tun soll. Wenn er als Steuerung eingesetzt wird, macht es Sinn, dass eine Soft-SPS darauf läuft. Hierbei gibt es S7-kompatible Lösungen wie auch IEC-Lösungen (suche nach CoDeSys im Forum). 
Wenn er als Visusystem zu Einsatz kommen soll, hängt es davon ab, an welcher Steuerung er hängt bzw. welche Visu zum Einsatz kommt.
Wenn keines der beiden zutriftt, dann bleibt dir die freie Auswahl an Programmiersprachen, die unter dem verwendeten Betriebsystem (Windows oder Linux oder ??) laufen. Dann ist es Geschmacksache ob die Applikation in VB, C, C++, Delphi, Java, ... erstellt wird. Da hat jeder seine Freiheiten. Die jeweiligen Sprachen haben natürlich Eigenheiten, die sie für bestimmte Problemlösungen besonders geeignet machen. Deshalb genaue Aufgabenstellung ermitteln, dann ergibt sich die Lösungsprogrammiersprache vielleicht von alleine.


----------



## Pattty (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo Rainer,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort!

Es sieht so aus: 

Wir waren mit B&R nicht wirklich glücklich. Die Visualisierung war "unter aller Sau", was sich aber lt. Programmierer nicht ändern lässt, da B&R auf einer eigenen HMI Basis besteht.

Des Weiteren war die B&R Steuerung zu langsam für einige Prozesse (lt. Softie).

Der Umstieg auf ELAU ist damit zu begründen, daß wir auch Verpackungsmaschinen bauen und ELAU in diesem Markt ziemlich präsent ist.

Wir wollen jetzt über VisiWin (OPC) und eine IPC-Einheit die Sache fortführen.

Lt. Softie (ich will hier keinen Softie schlecht machen...) klappt das mit B&R 
nicht.

Können muss die Maschine folgendes:

8 Servos
Und weiterhin viele "Erkennungen" und "Prozesse" während des Ablaufs.


Würde mich über Antwort freuen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Januar 2007)

Mit welcher SPS-Software werden die Teilchen gesteuert? Oder liegt das noch nicht fest? Dann mal nach z.B. CoDeSys (verbreitetes IEC-System) oder ACCONtrol (S7-kompatibles System von uns) suchen.
Wenn VisiWin als Visu (OPC-Client) feststeht, sind hier ja auch keine Freiheitsgrade mehr drin. Und einen OPC-Server gibt es meines Wissens nach für alle verbreiteten Soft-SPS-Lösungen.


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

Ich kann die CoDeSys RTE auch empfehlen da sie wirklich stabil läuft. Die Entwicklungsumgebung ist auch weitverbreitet.

Lade Dir doch mal die Entwicklungsumgebung (Vollversion) kostenlos bei 3S runter (siehe Werbebander oben) die Zusatzkomponenten (Visu, SoftMotion und die Runtime) sind als Demo dabei.

Und Suche mal nach CoDeSys hier im Forum und bei Google.


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

PS: Die Soft-SPS läuft nicht nur Stabil sondern auch sehr, sehr schnell.


----------



## repök (4 Januar 2007)

*Soft-SPS?*

Mit einer Soft-SPS wäre ich vorsichtig, gerade bei Geschwindigkeitsproblemen. B&R-Steuerungen kenne ich nicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine SOFT-SPS euer Problem mit der Geschwindikeit dann löst. Weil so ein PC ja mehr zutun hat als das SPS-Prog abzuarbeiten.


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Mit einer Soft-SPS wäre ich vorsichtig, gerade bei Geschwindigkeitsproblemen. B&R-Steuerungen kenne ich nicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine SOFT-SPS euer Problem mit der Geschwindikeit dann löst. Weil so ein PC ja mehr zutun hat als das SPS-Prog abzuarbeiten.



Das ist Quatsch.
Die Echtzeiterweiterung trägt diesen Namen ja nicht umsonst.
Das ganze geht so man Teilt die Rechenzeit auf 
z.B. 50% SPS und 50% das OS.
Du kannst aber auch 80% SPS und 20% OS machen.
Also 20ms (die ich bei S7 kenne) sind fürchterlich lange für mich.


----------



## repök (4 Januar 2007)

*Nun gut....*

Vieleicht bin ich da ein gebranntes Kind, aber ich hatte da schon die eine oder andere Schwierigkeit. Ist aber auch schon 2-3 Jahre her. Seitdem habe ich mich nicht mehr mit Soft-SPS beschäftigt. Wie gesagt gebranntes Kind.
Kann ich die CoDeSys RTE testen ?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also 20ms (die ich bei S7 kenne) sind fürchterlich lange für mich.


Nur wenn die Kiste absemmelt, dann brauchts fürs booten 10 Minuten.
Das ist dann wirklich etwas lang, gelle ?


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nur wenn die Kiste absemmelt, dann brauchts fürs booten 10 Minuten.
> Das ist dann wirklich etwas lang, gelle ?



100% Richtig.

Ich habe auch Maschinen wo 10 Min schnell wären Aber da diese Maschinen nicht ohne eine Visu, die so komplex das diese ja auch auf dem/einem Rechner muss, aus kommt. Ist das eher zu vernachlässigen.

Eine Soft-SPS hat Vorteile und Nachteile. Die Geschwindigkeit ist aber definitiv ein Vorteil.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 100% Richtig.
> 
> Ich habe auch Maschinen wo 10 Min schnell wären Aber da diese Maschinen nicht ohne eine Visu, die so komplex das diese ja auch auf dem/einem Rechner muss, aus kommt. Ist das eher zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> Eine Soft-SPS hat Vorteile und Nachteile. Die Geschwindigkeit ist aber definitiv ein Vorteil.


Was ist aber in, sagen wir mal, 10 Jahren, wenn es kein WinXP mehr gibt ?
Ne alte Hardware - S5 lässt sich immer noch warten und tauschen.

Ist bei der Soft-SPS die migration auf neue OSe auch sichergestellt ?


----------



## repök (4 Januar 2007)

*Zykluszeit Stabil ?*

Und wie siehts aus mit der Zykluszeit? Ist die Stabil ? Was ist wenn XP wieder mal irgentwelche Schriften rendert oder dergleichen. Ich hab da so ein leichtes magengrummeln bei einer Soft-SPS.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Januar 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Und wie siehts aus mit der Zykluszeit? Ist die Stabil ?


Angeblich ja, -> Echtzeiterweiterung


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

Sehr guter Einwand.

aber nicht nur für die Soft-SPS sondern auch für die VISU. Wenn man so denkt... dann dürfte man als ja gar keine PCs mehr kaufen. Ich denke da nur an meldungen wie: "Word kann Word-Datei nicht lesen" Versions incompatible.

Also ich bin jetzt mal gemein und sage wir machen ja auch Geld mit einem  Retrofit. 
In den letzten Jahrzenten wurden ja X systeme Verbaut die es heute ja auch nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## repök (4 Januar 2007)

*Ich weiss nicht.....*

Ich kann mich ja irren, aber bei einer Soft-Sps ist meine grösste Sorge die Stabilität. Jeder der Windows kennt, hat auch schon mal vom Admin gehört:
 Zitat:" Fahren sie doch ihren Rechner mal runter, dann wirds schon wieder klappen". 
Für mich keine Alternative.


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Und wie siehts aus mit der Zykluszeit? Ist die Stabil ? Was ist wenn XP wieder mal irgentwelche Schriften rendert oder dergleichen. Ich hab da so ein leichtes magengrummeln bei einer Soft-SPS.



Ja die ist Stabil und das auf wunsch sogar Fest (natürlich nicht belibig) z.B. Du willst eine Zykluszeit von 10ms oder einen Bussyncronen Zyklus.

Nochmal die CoDeSys RTE gibt dem blöden XP nur eine % der Rechenzeit zur freien Verfügung. Nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Für mich keine Alternative.



Das ist ja nicht schlimm. Es zwingt Dich ja niemand.
Ich wollte nur Fragen beantworten und niemanden überzeugen.

Wenn ich die Wahl habe verwende ich auch nur Systeme denen ich traue.


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

Hier noch das Datenblatt zur CoDeSys RTE.


----------



## repök (4 Januar 2007)

*Vieleicht doch ne Alternative....*

Vieleicht gibt es ja mal die eine oder andere Anlage, die ohne PC sowieso nicht läuft. Hatte gerade sowas, hab aber ne normale 315 verbaut. Du bist aber soweit zufrieden (Stabilität usw.)?


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Vieleicht gibt es ja mal die eine oder andere Anlage, die ohne PC sowieso nicht läuft. Hatte gerade sowas, hab aber ne normale 315 verbaut. Du bist aber soweit zufrieden (Stabilität usw.)?



Ja. Also entscheident ist ja das der Kunde damit zufrieden ist. Wir setzen diese Soft-SPS schon seit 1998 ein (damals noch auf WinNT).


----------



## Maxl (4 Januar 2007)

Pattty schrieb:


> Wir waren mit B&R nicht wirklich glücklich. Die Visualisierung war "unter aller Sau", was sich aber lt. Programmierer nicht ändern lässt, da B&R auf einer eigenen HMI Basis besteht.
> 
> Des Weiteren war die B&R Steuerung zu langsam für einige Prozesse (lt. Softie).
> 
> ...


 
Wäre interessant, B&R-Komponenten ihr da konkret eingesetzt habt. Die SG3-Systeme sind sicherlich für einige Dinge zu langsam. SG4-Systeme (ca. seit Jahr 2003) sind hier wesentlich leistungsfähiger. Vor allem die Industrie-PCs sind eigentlich brutal schnell.

Es kommt drauf an, ob Du einen PC mit Windows nutzen willst, oder einfach nur die Leitung der PC-Hardware für SPS-Zwecke nutzen willst.

mit Windows:
- AR010 als Soft-SPS, läuft parallel zu Windows
- für die Visu musst Du Fremdprodukte verwenden, da es von B&R keine PC-Runtime gibt

ohne Windows:
- AR106 als Soft-SPS, läuft native auf der PC-Hardware
- Visualisierung mit Visual Components SG4 (neues System, seit Anfang 2005 Bestandteil des Automation Studio) - die Vusalisierung läuft hierbei als Baustein auf der Soft-PLC und Steuert das Display per DVI an.


Die Aussagen Deines Softies wundern mich sehr, da ich mit B&R vor allem beim Thema Geschwindigkeit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Mit der Soft-SPS unter Windows (AR010) hab ich keine Erfahrung, aber die AR106 (native auf PC-Hardware) ist brutal schnell. In Nürnberg auf der Messe haben die mit einem solchen System 2 6-Achs-Roboter und 1 Scara-Roboter + 15" Display auf einer AR106 betrieben, und das bei 40% Auslastung. Da sollten 8 Achsen eigentlich kein Problem sein.




			
				Unregistrierter gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist aber in, sagen wir mal, 10 Jahren, wenn es kein WinXP mehr gibt ? Ne alte Hardware - S5 lässt sich immer noch warten und tauschen


Daher die Windows-lose Soft-SPS. Sämtliche Windows-Nebeneffekte bleiben außen vor! Die CF-Karte oder eventuell vorhandene Festplatte bleiben aber per FTP ansprechbar.

Es bleibt nur die Thematik mit den PC-Ersatzteilen. Da B&R sämtliche Platinen selbst fertigt, garantieren sie eine langfristige Verfügbarkeit der Ersatzteile. Problematisch sind nur die Festplatten, bei AR106 braucht man die aber nicht.
Einige IPC-Hersteller, die auf Platinen von der Stange setzen (z.B. Beckhoff, Keba), haben hier teilweise massive Probleme, gleiche Ersatzteile zu liefern.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Januar 2007)

Möchte nochmal was zur Soft-SPS einwerfen:

Das einzige, was die mit Windows zu tun hat, is die grafische Benutzeroberfläche und dass sie sich mit Windows die Systemressourcen teilt. Ansonsten läuft der Echtzeit-Kernel von Windows *unabhängig*. Also egal was Windows tut, die Soft-SPS wird nicht beeinträchtigt.
Ich schildere mal kurz, wie das bei Beckhoffs Soft-SPS "TwinCAT" abläuft:

TwinCAT ist "Herrscher" über das System. Man gibt vor, wieviel Ressourcen es vom System nehmen darf. Windows steht immer hinten an. Wenn TwinCAT mit seiner Task-Bearbeitung fertig ist, wird der Rest der Rechenzeit an Win zurückgegeben. Man stellt in TC eine "Basis-Zeit" ein. Das ist sozusagen die Zykluszeit des Echtzeit-Systems. Dazu wird zu jeder der SPS-Task eine Zykluszeit vorgegeben. Sind die Verhältnismäßigkeiten richtig gewählt, gibt es auch keine Trouble: z.B. Basiszeit 250µs,  SPS-Task 1 ms. (bei unserem System kann die Basiszeit minimal 50µs betragen. Die SPS-Taskzeit muss immer ein vielfaches des Basiszeit sein, also 50µs aufwärts )
Laut Beckhoff jittert die Zykluszeit extrem wenig, wesentlich weniger als bei ner Hardware-SPS.

Im Grunde nutzt ne Soft-SPS nur die schnelle Hardware eines PCs. Das ist der Vorteil. Und man kann andere, Windows-basierte Dinge nebenher laufen lassen (Visu).
Man muss nichtmal auf dem PC programmieren. Ein Zugriff von extern ist auch möglich und beinträchtigt das System dann nicht.

Zur Systembootzeit:
Unser CX1020 hier (1GHz Intel Celeron M, 256 MB DDR-RAM) benötigt weniger als 4 Minuten bis zum automatischen Start der SPS-Task. Ein schnellerer PC entsprechend weniger, bzw. bei Autostart einer Visu auch mal mehr.

Zur Verfügbarkeit:
TwinCAT läuft ab Win 98/NT. Dies ist aber eher unwichtig, da der Realtime-Kernel für sich allein läuft.

Zudem ist im Gegensatz zu ner Hardware-SPS die PC-basierte Soft-SPS durch Tausch des Prozessors oder ner Speichererweiterung (Speicher kriegste ja hinterhergeworfen) Leistungsmäßig recht problemlos erweitert werden.

Aber vor allem preislich liegste bei ner PC-basierten Steuerung meist weit unter dem Preis für entsprechende Hardware-SPSen.

MfG
Chris


----------



## zotos (5 Januar 2007)

Ja so kenne ich das auch.


----------



## Pattty (5 Januar 2007)

Erst mal danke für Eure Antworten und die rege Diskussion.

Da für unsere Anwendungen 20ms (S7) viel zu langsam ist und wir selbst mit der sog. "Echtzeit" von IPCs (die ja auch fast nie eine richtige Echtzeit ist) Probleme habe, versuchen wir halt mal einen neuen Weg.

Die Produktgeschwindigkeit in der Maschine ist sehr hoch, und es müssen "unterwegs" sehr viele Prozesse ausgeführt werden, und Erkennungssysteme verarbeitet werden auf die die Maschine sofort!!! reagieren muss.

Mein Hauptanliegen war eigentlich:

- Wo und wie eignet man sich am besten die Programmierkenntnisse an?
  (Studium mal ausgeschlossen)

- Welche Lehrgänge bieten sich an? C, C++ ?  Z.B. Einstiegslehrgänge


Danke für Eure Antworten!


Gruss

Pattty


----------



## zotos (5 Januar 2007)

Pattty schrieb:


> ...20ms (S7) viel zu langsam ist und wir selbst mit der sog. "Echtzeit" von IPCs (die ja auch fast nie eine richtige Echtzeit ist) ...




Auch die 20ms bei der S7 sind Echtzeit.
Definition: Von *Echtzeitsystemen* (englisch _real-time system_) spricht man, wenn ein System ein Ergebnis innerhalb eines vorher fest definierten Zeitintervalles garantiert berechnet, also bevor eine bestimmte Zeitschranke erreicht ist.

-> Egal ob das 20ms oder wenige µs sind. 

Die HErsteller sprechen dann von weicher und harter Echtzeit.

Also C und C++ bringen Dir nur was wenn Ihr ein Echtzeitsystem wie RTlinux oder so einsetzt. Aber das wird wohl zu mächtig.

Ich denke das ein IEC61131-3 System das richtige ist. Man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden.

Bedenke das, dass System ja auch Zeit benötigt um die I/Os einzulesen. Wenn da noch ein Feldbus oder ein lamer Rückwandbus dran hängt bringt die Schnellste SPS nichts. Der schnellste Rechner bringt in der Automation auch nich mehr wie meist der PCI hergibt.

Automatisierung ist eine Verkettung von Systemen und das langsamste Glied ist der Flaschenhals.

Das ist ein großes Thema.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Januar 2007)

DIN definiert das etwas anders als wikipedia:


> Definition: DIN 44300
> Echtzeitbetrieb ist der Betrieb eines Rechnersystems, bei dem
> Programme zur Verarbeitung anfallender Daten ständig betriebsbereit
> sind, derart, dass die Verarbeitungsergebnisse innerhalb
> ...


In der Regel wird hierbei die maximale Reaktionszeit auf ein eintretendes Ereignis (gerne auch durch Interrupt) verstanden. Wenn diese bestimmt werden kann, dann handelt es sich um ein Echtzeitsystem. Dies ist unabhängig von der Größe der Zeitdauer. Wichtig für viele Anwendungenist auch noch der Jitter, d.h. wie stark schwankt die Reaktionszeit.


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Januar 2007)

@ Patty:

Wenn ihr wirklich so hohe Geschwindigkeiten und viele Massdaten in eurer Maschine habt, solltet ihr wirklich mal über ne IPC-Lösung mit Soft-SPS nachdenken. 

Da gleich mit C/C++ ranzugehen, zumal du das ja erstmal noch lernen willst, wäre da bestimmt nicht zweckmäßiger, wie zotos schon meinte.

Das Bussystem muss natürlich auch dementsprechend schnell sein. Will hier keine Werbung machen, aber EtherCAT wäre dafür ideal. In Verbindung mit ner Soft-SPS wäre mit Zykluszeiten (incl. Bus) von < 1ms zu rechnen.

Ich weiß z.B., dass die Firma IMA für zumindest einige ihrer Holzbearbeitungsmaschinen Beckhoff-Steuerungen mit EtherCAT einsetzt.

Zum Thema Echtzeit:
Ich kenne das auch, dass bei "harter Echtzeit", und nur die interessiert wirklich jemanden in der Automatisierungstechnik, eine Systemreaktion auf irgendein vordefiniertes, zufälliges Ereignis unabhängig von weiteren Aufgaben eintreten muss. Dies wäre meine Beschreibung des Begriffes "Rechtzeitigkeit", der zusammen mit der "Gleichzeitigkeit" die vollständige "Echtzeit" definiert. Wobei die Gleichzeitigkeit bedeutet, dass koordinierte Aktionen zu vorgegebenen Zeitpunkten erfolgen müssen (z.B. Synchronisation von Antriebsachsen). Hierbei spielt der Jitter (die Zeitabweichung) eine Rolle.
Kurz: ein Echtzeitsystem muss deterministisch arbeiten, also die Systemzustände müssen in vorgegebenen Grenzen zu jedem Zeitpunkt definierbar sein.... so hab ich das mal gelernt.

MfG
der Chris


----------



## Pattty (5 Januar 2007)

Danke nochmal für die Tips!

Wie schon vorher gesagt, muss ich selbst nicht programmieren. Evtl. später jedoch kleinere Änderungen oder Optimierungen vornehmen.

Ich erstelle momentan Funktionsspezifikationen für die Maschinen. 
Um dem Softie entgegen zu arbeiten und mich schon evtl. in seine Gedankengänge versetzen zu können will ich nun den Umstieg von herkömmlicher KOP/FUP/AWL-Programmierung zu den beiden anderen schaffen:

- Ablaufsprache bzw. strukturierter Text

Bin wirklich in der Beziehung komplett Ahnungslos und weiss micht mal was z.B. "C" damit zu tun hat.

Gibt es Kurse/Lehrgänge diesbezüglich?


Danke!


Gruss

Pattty


----------



## zotos (5 Januar 2007)

Pattty schrieb:


> ... will ich nun den Umstieg von herkömmlicher KOP/FUP/AWL-Programmierung zu den beiden anderen schaffen:
> 
> - Ablaufsprache bzw. strukturierter Text
> 
> ...



Also ST und AS sind Bestandteile der IEC61131. ST ist stark an Pascal angelegt und wirklich schön zu Programmieren. AS sind einfach gesagt Schrittketten. 

Wer C kann lernt ST in kurzer Zeit.

Kurse gibt es da sicher. Ich würde mich mal an den Hersteller des ein gesetzen Systems wenden. also B&R, bei TwinCAT -> Beckhoff, bei CoDeSys -> 3s, Deltalogic, oder wer auch immer.

PS: ST heißt bei Siemens SCL


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Januar 2007)

Also versteh ich das richtig, das der "Softie" die Maschinenprogramme auf nem Echtzeit-Betriebssystem in C/C++ schreibt ?
Was meinst du noch mit: 


Pattty schrieb:


> Um dem Softie entgegen zu arbeiten und mich schon evtl. in seine Gedankengänge versetzen zu können will ich nun den Umstieg von herkömmlicher KOP/FUP/AWL-Programmierung zu den beiden anderen schaffen:
> 
> - Ablaufsprache bzw. strukturierter Text


Oder nutzt der Softie diese Programmiersprachen ?

Also im Kern sind ja viele Funktionsbausteine von SPS-Programmen sowieso in C geschrieben.

Ansonsten könnteste mal nach "Echtzeitprogrammierung" googeln. So richtige Kurse für "Umsteiger" o.Ä. gibts glaub ich nicht. 
Hilfreich könnte auch sein, dass du dich mal so richtig ernsthaft mit C beschäftigst. Dann lernste nicht nur die Sprache, sondern begreifst im weiteren dann auch die Unterschiede und wie die Progammabarbeitung aussehen muss, um "SPS-ähnlich" zu funktionieren. C besteht ja aus einer linearen Programmabarbeitung (nicht zyklisch) mit Daten und Funktionen.

Ein sehr gutes Buch zum Thema "C" ist *"C als erst Programmiersprache"* von Joachim Goll (Teubner Verlag, glaub ich).

MfG
der Chris


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Januar 2007)

Oh, patty war schneller 

Wenn der Softie aber AS und ST programmiert, dann  brauchste nix von C wissen (siehe patty).


----------



## 3Scode (8 Februar 2007)

*ELAU für Verpackungsmaschinen*

Hallo zusammen ist das Thema noch aktuell , ich hätte einiges zu ELAU EPAS zu sagen ...?


----------



## Ma_su (8 Februar 2007)

Ich finde so ein Thema ist immer aktuell !
Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit der Elau, und was macht ihr damit?


----------



## M_o_t (9 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wir setzten Elau seit über 6 Jahre ein. Erfahrungen sind in der Gesamtsumme gut bis sehr gut. Speziell mit Servosachen. 
Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist die Struktur die das Template hat.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## 3Scode (9 Februar 2007)

Das ELAU-System bewerte ich persönlich mit gut bis sehr gut.. Elau bietet eine Menge Now-How in der Servotechnik speziell für Verpackungsmaschinen.
ich habe seit fast 6 Jahren Servoantriebe von Elau für Verpackungsmaschinen ausgelegt und programmiert, ich benutze auch den Template mit den neuesten Bibliotheken die Elau anbietet ( Cam6, EndlessFeed4...etc).
Ich bin der Meinung wenn man in die bib von Elau reinschaut und sie versteht, wird man kaum Probleme haben eine Achse in kurze Zeit inbetriebzunehmen und mit verschiedenen Profile zu fahren.
Die angebotene Sicherheitsbeschaltung von Elau ist auch sehr gut vor allem für Systeme die einen Warmstart brauchen um den Takt der Maschine nach Quickstop zu beenden...


----------

